
LinkedIn is moving to Azure - adminxor
https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2019/building-next-infra
======
positr0n
At first I thought, wow! You don't see a company that big up and change cloud
providers very often!

Then I remembered Microsoft bought them (3 years ago now).

~~~
sauravs
Yes...seems to be completely a political decision rather than a technical
one..also it reminded me of gitlab's decision to move out of Azure...

~~~
writepub
Vertical integration more than political. Like Samsung phones using Samsung
DRAM and storage.

------
victorNicollet
As an Azure customer, I have hopes that having a bigger fish in the pond would
help improve reliability and availability, but those would likely happen for
services that are already reliable.

------
belltaco
What do they currently use?

~~~
tonyaiken
Their own data centers.

